
AI’s Language Problem - nzonbi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602094/ais-language-problem/
======
visarga
> Google is already teaching its computers the basics of language. This May
> the company announced a system, dubbed Parsey McParseface, that can look at
> syntax, recognizing nouns, verbs, and other elements of text.

"is already teaching" ? This is a dead giveaway that the author is utterly
lacking of experience with machine learning. Syntax parsing has been around
for years, Google just released a more up-to-date implementation.

Why can't they proofread these articles with actual ML people?

------
marxidad
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12254504)

